# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Washing machine under sink connection

## johnnt

Hi folks, 
I know there are a few posts on this with some good advice, but i just wanted to get "an opinion" of any issues with my configuration that i may have overlooked. 
One item that i have overlooked is the fact that i  wont be able to take the second U-bend apart if it get clogged up - but will deal with that if it arises. 
Also, the PVC is 50mm, the downpipe is 450mm in length and I will be attaching it to the cupboard so it has some support. 
The connection into the slab is existing so i presume there will be an existing vent stack connected near by. 
Thanks 
John

----------


## rebuildr86

only issue i can see is HOW MUCH DID THAT COST haha

----------


## rebuildr86

looks like u will deal with the saem kaboodle drama everyone does, how the hell to cut out the middle shelf section hen it lined up with the most complicated part of the trap haha

----------


## johnnt

> looks like u will deal with the saem kaboodle drama everyone does, how the hell to cut out the middle shelf section hen it lined up with the most complicated part of the trap haha

  
Ha fortunately i had some spare bits in the garage so not too expensive - and yes the cutting the whole in the shelf is an experience i am quite used to. 
Also, they are not kaboodle, was cheper and better quality to buy custom flatpack but that's a different story  :Smilie:  
J

----------


## JB1

Should have used a simple laundry bypass kit that connects between the sink waste and trap. 
-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## David.Elliott

> looks like u will deal with the saem kaboodle drama everyone does, how the hell to cut out the middle shelf section hen it lined up with the most complicated part of the trap haha

  My daughter just bought a brand new apartment, and since I dick around with a few kitchens, I was impressed with the way that the shelf under the sink had a hole only...with the pipes through it...Not sure what that will mean down the track...when it comes time to clear the trap...

----------


## Godzilla73

Why didn't you just connect the hose to the nipple on the trap and saddle the hose as high as possible to the back of the cabinet out of the way?

----------


## toooldforthis

based on the notion the only stupid question is the one not asked...   
(asking for a friend)

----------


## johnnt

> based on the notion the only stupid question is the one not asked... 
> (asking for a friend)

  
Ha, excellent questions  :Smilie:  
I did obviously   :Smilie:  consider connecting the washing machine to the nipple on the sink drain however there have been some posts which recommend a minimum of 40mm pipe width. So given that the washine machine is pumped i was a little worried that i may no be able to drain quick enough and back up through the sink. Hence long stand pipe > 450mm and 50mm piping. 
Also, the laundry bypass kit posted doesn't seem to have a bend in it meachine that it would allow drain smells to pass up through it, or it would need to be placed above the sink drain making the downpipe to short if hidden under the sink.  
Thanks 
J

----------


## toooldforthis

yeah. it might depend on how quick the washing machine pumps out the water.
I'm a traditional laundry man myself.

----------


## plum

> Should have used a simple laundry bypass kit that connects between the sink waste and trap. 
> -------------------------------------------------------------

  Yep, should've used a bypass kit.  It will work though, is it legal? Nope. Where's your 50mm i.o's.  For a diyer, why should it be legal?
Also, the nipple on the trap should never be used for a washing machine- too small, will put a strain on your w/m pump- wont pump it out quick enough.

----------


## johnnt

[QUOTE=plum;1059551]Yep, should've used a bypass kit.  It will work though, is it legal? Nope. Where's your 50mm i.o's.  For a diyer, why should it be legal? 
I think if i have any problems with blockages i'll cut the horizontal (well 15degrees) and redo the bend but with an IO. 
With those bypass kits, they look to require insertion either too high that the down pipe would be too short and if lowered, would be below the U-bend. I'd be interested to know what is normally done when you don't use a freestanding tub with the downpipe hole in it. 
Thanks 
J

----------


## cyclic

[QUOTE=johnnt;1059560]  

> Yep, should've used a bypass kit.  It will work though, is it legal? Nope. Where's your 50mm i.o's.  For a diyer, why should it be legal? 
> I think if i have any problems with blockages i'll cut the horizontal (well 15degrees) and redo the bend but with an IO. 
> With those bypass kits, they look to require insertion either too high that the down pipe would be too short and if lowered, would be below the U-bend. I'd be interested to know what is normally done when you don't use a freestanding tub with the downpipe hole in it. 
> Thanks 
> J

  It's not legal, but your mother would be very proud of you,  and you won't have any problems cause it will never block, however, a 50mm trap in place of all those bends would have saved quite a few dollars, even if you did have those bends left over from your last diy. 
edit.. As to the use of IO bends, I have not seen an IO bend used in anything under 100 mm in more than 20 years.

----------


## johnnt

Sorry Cyclic, what is not legal a bypass kit? If so why do they sell them? 
Also, what is "official legal way" to do a washing machine waste under a cupboard, or can't you? 
J

----------


## sol381

> Why didn't you just connect the hose to the nipple on the trap and saddle the hose as high as possible to the back of the cabinet out of the way?

  Not a good idea and not sure if its legal as the suds from the machine come up through the sink waste.. Not good.

----------


## cyclic

> Sorry Cyclic, what is not legal a bypass kit? If so why do they sell them? 
> Also, what is "official legal way" to do a washing machine waste under a cupboard, or can't you? 
> J

  I assumed Plum was referring to a bunch of bends glued together not being legal as a trap, and, the job not being legal as diy.
Nothing to do with by pass setup.
I would have done it differently but who cares, it will work, and it won't block due to pumped waste, and also the fact laundry drains very rarely, if ever, block..

----------


## johnnt

> I assumed Plum was referring to a bunch of bends glued together not being legal as a trap, and, the job not being legal as diy.
> Nothing to do with by pass setup.
> I would have done it differently but who cares, it will work, and it won't block due to pumped waste, and also the fact laundry drains very rarely, if ever, block..

  Ah ok, strange though as  a toilet sewer connection is essentially a bunch of bends glued together with a vent stack and an IO. 
Out of interest though and if anyone knows, what is the actual legal way to do this without an external laundy tub downpipe? 
We seem to get a lot of replies on how not to do something but very little on how to actually do it - this is also indicative of some of the other similar threads about washing machines.  
thanks 
John

----------


## Sandshoes

Just bought a brand new fisher and Paykel washing machine and the set up guide for under bench was a diagram instructing you to connect to the nipple of the sink trap, so that's what I did.

----------


## johnnt

Interesting........ 
Was it like the one on my post, or a washing machine spigot which is longer and tapered ? i've only really seen the spigots on ebay and in the UK?  
J

----------


## rebuildr86

i just did one, and this is how i did it. cant see anything out of code with it, so it must be legal.
I used the bypass kit that came with the trough, but only use the straight without the elbow, which has a , i think a 25mm female thread in it for the stainless bit at the end, and i went from that thread, down to a black poly connector which fits perfectly hose clamped in to the washing machine hose, so no possibility of leaks.
This all is designed to connect above the trap and double trapping inst an issue as the sink waste is effectively a vent.

----------


## cyclic

(1) Ah ok, strange though as  a toilet sewer connection is essentially a bunch of bends glued together with a vent stack and an IO. 
(2) Out of interest though and if anyone knows, what is the actual legal way to do this without an external laundy tub downpipe? 
We seem to get a lot of replies on how not to do something but very  little on how to actually do it - this is also indicative of some of the  other similar threads about washing machines.  
thanks 
John[Q 
(1) But not forming a trap as the trap is part of the toilet.
(2) I probably would have used a 45 bend at the cupboard floor to  get it to the back wall,  then 90 along back wall with y junction to tub trap, and another trap on the horizontal run with riser to wm waste. All clipped to the back wall so the shelf has half a chance of being fitted.
Of course never easy to say without being there and being able to measure.
To the best of my knowledge, the rule still applies that the wm riser must finish above the overflow level of the tub.

----------


## phild01

These could save space and keep it neat:
I Space Savers - Abey Trade   https://shop.samios.net.au/sam/en/AU...p/IPLT01750129

----------

